# TU9000 release date



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Good news, i am wrong again. The release date has been pushed back to July. Not sure why. :blush:


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Probably the same reason the 921 will be constantly pushed back, just like the 721, software isn't ready.. the 721 was like about 10 months late from it's initial scheduled release.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

And still buggy


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

721 was delayed way longer than that


----------



## Kryspy (Jan 11, 2003)

Hmmm, leave it to DISH to take a stable OS like LINUX and make it unstable go figure.

Kryspy


----------

